# Dont order from nds-card.com



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 15, 2015)

After reading a nightmare thread a while back about someone getting scammed on gbatemp the community reassured me nds-card was legit. well I placed an order for a gateway cards with them over a month ago and still have not received my gateway cards after messaging them after losing my patience they said they were sorry and that they would send me another card as a replacement and to send them the older card whenever it arrives, this I have no problem with as i'm not a scumbag thief. Thats insane I've already waited a month and a half but now they want me to wait another month and a half? Why change there minds after saying they would send out another to me? I could have easily ordered from another vendor state side and paid 25 dollars less, but no I had to be squishy and order from the "gbatemp verified" site and got screwed over.
Dont bother with these people only order from verified vendors in your country.


----------



## dubbz82 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hate to say it, but what they're saying is in fact the truth.  Its also circumstances that are far beyond their control.  I can certainly understand being frustrated, but quite honestly.... Stuff happens.  They can't control mail backups any more than you can.  Also, I'm not sure how often you've ever ordered stuff from overseas, but 1-2 months is basically normal.  Its also VERY possible (and even likely) that if you ordered elsewhere you'd be sitting in the same bind.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 15, 2015)

dubbz82 said:


> Hate to say it, but what they're saying is in fact the truth. Its also circumstances that are far beyond their control. I can certainly understand being frustrated, but quite honestly.... Stuff happens. They can't control mail backups any more than you can. Also, I'm not sure how often you've ever ordered stuff from overseas, but 1-2 months is basically normal. Its also VERY possible (and even likely) that if you ordered elsewhere you'd be sitting in the same bind.


 
The norm is 20 days. Im letting people know because if they place an order they wont get it for over a month from what they are saying. If they sent me a second card by cargo plane like they said they would id be fine with that but now they want me to wait another month.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 15, 2015)

dubbz82 said:


> Hate to say it, but what they're saying is in fact the truth. Its also circumstances that are far beyond their control. I can certainly understand being frustrated, but quite honestly.... Stuff happens. They can't control mail backups any more than you can. Also, I'm not sure how often you've ever ordered stuff from overseas, but 1-2 months is basically normal. Its also VERY possible (and even likely) that if you ordered elsewhere you'd be sitting in the same bind.


 
Ive order parts for PSP's and 360's from hong kong and china the longest iv ever ever waiting was 15 business days


----------



## Kikirini (Mar 15, 2015)

*shrugs* Orders from China take a while. One card I ordered took a month and a half. My last nds-card order took 2 weeks, and that's considered fast shipping. They can't control how the weather affect mail delivery, either.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2015)

I ordered from them a couple of times, so has one of my friend did.
Sometimes shipping took longer than 2 weeks, but eventually arrived.

Blame china mail post.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 16, 2015)

If you wanted speedy delivery, why didn't you order from a USA shop since you are in the USA?

Three working days is the longest I waited for an order from the USA, and five days from a shop in Canada.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 16, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> If you wanted speedy delivery, why didn't you order from a USA shop since you are in the USA?
> 
> Three working days is the longest I waited for an order from the USA, and five days from a shop in Canada.


Front page of gbatemp,could have ordered state side easily with ups ground


*NDS-Card.com*

​*Our #1 Sponsor*​NDS-Card is a professional video game accessory supplier. They have been sponsoring us for a long time. To support GBAtemp, make your purchases from our sponsor sites!​


----------



## bowser (Mar 16, 2015)

This is no one's fault really. You may actually get it if you wait another month. I live in India which is right next to China and stuff still takes 2-3 weeks to get here.

Hell, Gateway's next update may not even be out by the time you get your card


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 16, 2015)

bowser said:


> This is no one's fault really. You may actually get it if you wait another month. I live in India which is right next to China and stuff still takes 2-3 weeks to get here.
> 
> Hell, Gateway's next update may not even be out by the time you get your card


 
Not too angry about the 3 month wait i've been keeping myself busy playing a new legendary run of skyrim (conjuration/archer build) but still thats a really long wait compared to the 3 days I could have waited.


----------



## Queno138 (Mar 16, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Ive order parts for PSP's and 360's from hong kong and china the longest iv ever ever waiting was 15 business days


 
I've ordered from china before (free shipping) and it took 2 months.

My lesson learnt then is if I were to ever order from China (and I stay in Singapore, which is ALSO in Asia),
I need to go for better delivery options..


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 16, 2015)

You ordered a month ago? Um. Well. Chinese New Year. Basically from I think 2/19 to 3/5 or so, China slows down heavily. Small shops basically stop operating, mail services slow to a crawl, and international shipping goes on to the furthest back of the back burners. I'd be surprised if your package even shipped before the Chinese New Year started, and I'd be even more surprised if it made it out of the country before then. As it stands, your order is only one of many that may take quite a bit longer to arrive than anticipated.

This is precisely why you have to watch when you order. You probably will be waiting until April for your cart to arrive. This isn't absurd, but simply the way ordering out of China is right before, during, and immediately following the Chinese New Year.

I dunno why they didn't just tell you that, but odds are they don't even think twice about it since it's just a normal yearly thing for them.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 16, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> You ordered a month ago? Um. Well. Chinese New Year. Basically from I think 2/19 to 3/5 or so, China slows down heavily. Small shops basically stop operating, mail services slow to a crawl, and international shipping goes on to the furthest back of the back burners. I'd be surprised if your package even shipped before the Chinese New Year started, and I'd be even more surprised if it made it out of the country before then. As it stands, your order is only one of many that may take quite a bit longer to arrive than anticipated.
> 
> This is precisely why you have to watch when you order. You probably will be waiting until April for your cart to arrive. This isn't absurd, but simply the way ordering out of China is right before, during, and immediately following the Chinese New Year.
> 
> I dunno why they didn't just tell you that, but odds are they don't even think twice about it since it's just a normal yearly thing for them.


 
I ordered before their national event on 2/9/2015 it was shipped the next day


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 16, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I ordered before their national event on 2/9/2015 it was shipped the next day


If it didn't get out of the country before celebrations started, you're in the same boat as everybody else as far as the New Year goes.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 16, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> If it didn't get out of the country before celebrations started, you're in the same boat as everybody else as far as the New Year goes.


The last place it was at was Shanghai, China on february 13th


----------



## lukands (Mar 16, 2015)

So why is this a thread to "not order from nds-card"?
They ship from China, I've ordered lots from overseas, I've had items take 2-3 months before sometimes it just gets stuck in shipping, held up at customs, etc...
Why didn't the OP just order "local" and save money and delivery time? The ONLY reason I buy overseas sometimes is to save money and/or not in a hurry. It's simple a gamble buying/shipping from overseas.

edit.....This thread should be more of a warning about shipping overseas currently....like a "heads up" to fellow tempers.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 16, 2015)

lukands said:


> So why is this a thread to "not order from nds-card"?
> They ship from China, I've ordered lots from overseas, I've had items take 2-3 months before sometimes it just gets stuck in shipping, held up at customs, etc...
> Why didn't the OP just order "local" and save money and delivery time? The ONLY reason I buy overseas sometimes is to save money and/or not in a hurry. It's simple a gamble buying/shipping from overseas.


 
I bought from them because its gbatemps sponsor (front page) I like the community and wanted to support it.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 16, 2015)

lukands said:


> So why is this a thread to "not order from nds-card"?
> They ship from China, I've ordered lots from overseas, I've had items take 2-3 months before sometimes it just gets stuck in shipping, held up at customs, etc...
> Why didn't the OP just order "local" and save money and delivery time? The ONLY reason I buy overseas sometimes is to save money and/or not in a hurry. It's simple a gamble buying/shipping from overseas.
> 
> edit.....This thread should be more of a warning about shipping overseas currently....like a "heads up" to fellow tempers.


 
also they were 20$ more expensive then the US vendors and there only shipping option was an absurd 25 USD


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 16, 2015)

Really, the thread itself is misleading. They shipped your package. Responsibility is out of their hands until an unreasonable amount of time has passed. All in all, you just bought at a really bad time.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 16, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Really, the thread itself is misleading. They shipped your package. Responsibility is out of their hands until an unreasonable amount of time has passed. All in all, you just bought at a really bad time.



This... I came in here expecting to read about fraudulent charges, or them taking your money but not shipping.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 16, 2015)

there are many (non-paypal accepting of course) providers still in the USA


And I kinda agree..the place I got my card from was fast, reliable and based in the USA. I think IMO the temp needs to scower around for a possibly more reliable sponsor because nds-card has GBATEMP's credibility behind it. (even though along was ads they are probably keeping this site alive)

Especially with THIS a while back: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nds-card-com-caused-unauthorized-credit-card-charges.364746/


I won't be referring anyone there.

speaking of other vendors..realhotstuff.hk is back! (kinda??)

can anyone verify if they are legit?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 17, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> speaking of other vendors..realhotstuff.hk is back! (kinda??)
> 
> can anyone verify if they are legit?


That isn't Real Hot Stuff. They closed their .hk domain back when they were going through their transition (you know, removing illegal stuff). It looks like 0shippingzone (a preexisting store) just bought the domain to try to divert traffic to their store.


----------



## Adeka (Mar 17, 2015)

We need a new store that's just as reliable as realhotstuff


----------



## azublazer (Mar 24, 2015)

I ordered almost 2 months ago and haven't received my card either. After sending 3 messages over a 2 week period I finally got a response telling me to wait until April 1st, then they'll give me a refund. It's not their fault, but I can sympathize with you, OP. Waiting sucks.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 1, 2015)

Update for anyone who cares I got a refund minus 1 dollar (probably paypals doing) on April 1st 2015


----------



## azublazer (Apr 1, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Update for anyone who cares I got a refund minus 1 dollar (probably paypals doing) on April 1st 2015


 
I'm about to message them right now. How long did it take from the time you messaged them until the time you got your refund?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 1, 2015)

azublazer said:


> I'm about to message them right now. How long did it take from the time you messaged them until the time you got your refund?


 
I requested a refund on the 14th they finally gave it to me today. This thread was created the same day they told me to wait for april. glad I got my money back 80 dollars is allot when compared to other vendors and the shipping time is ridiculous.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Apr 1, 2015)

I mean that's great and everything, but you're probably going to have to wait even beyond April 5th now if you order from another place... just saying


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 1, 2015)

Dax_Fame said:


> I mean that's great and everything, but you're probably going to have to wait even beyond April 5th now if you order from another place... just saying


 
Orderd from peachds with priority mail they ship out of cali ill have my gateway card in 2 days for only 65.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Apr 1, 2015)

Ah. Well, kudos friend.


----------



## azublazer (Apr 3, 2015)

Exactly 2 months after I ordered the card I have received a refund. They said to pay if the card comes, but I'm doubtful it's going to arrive. I have a feeling with Chinese New Year and the blizzards in NE America, the cards found their way back to the nds-card.com offices.


----------



## Dash_2 (Apr 4, 2015)

azublazer said:


> Exactly 2 months after I ordered the card I have received a refund. They said to pay if the card comes, but I'm doubtful it's going to arrive. I have a feeling with Chinese New Year and the blizzards in NE America, the cards found their way back to the nds-card.com offices.



I actually had the same thing happen except after I paid my sisters card was used in several places and they racked up about 800 dollars off my sisters card she had to call and get all that taken care of them three weeks later I get an email saying they had shipped it two weeks later I got it and when I went the email the person to pay they never emailed me back....


----------



## azublazer (Apr 4, 2015)

Dash_2 said:


> I actually had the same thing happen except after I paid my sisters card was used in several places and they racked up about 800 dollars off my sisters card she had to call and get all that taken care of them three weeks later I get an email saying they had shipped it two weeks later I got it and when I went the email the person to pay they never emailed me back....


 
Apparently the payment service they used wasn't the most secure. So it most likely wasn't nds-card themselves who fraudulently used your card, but a third party who acquired your CC info through the unsecured payment service. Still though, most people wouldn't blame you for not paying in the end. But at least you emailed them...


----------



## Dash_2 (Apr 4, 2015)

meh I tried being honest and even told them I asked the bank to reverse the original money paid maybe that's why the never contacted me they prolly got paid from bank idk


----------

